
Designing an Effective Contact Us Page For Your Company's Site - michaelfairley
http://www.readwriteweb.com/biz/2010/07/designing-an-effective-contact.php
======
alextingle
Grrr. Their first point is "Make It a Form", because "e-mail is too hard".

I can appreciate that it's nice to have a web-form, as a back-up for people
who haven't got their e-mail set up, or who are genuinely so inexperienced
that e-mail is beyond them. But for the rest of us, e-mail is the normal way
to communicate on-line.

 _Contact Us_ pages with nothing but a web form annoy the hell out of me. It
especially infuriates me when they call it "e-mail", __but don't actually
provide an e-mail address. __That's just insulting.

------
gmurphy
"contact us page" tends to be synonymous with "the boring details page", so if
your company has operating hours, put them on there. It drives me bananas when
I can't find them or have to call to find them out.

------
ThomPete
For most companies there really isn't any need for a contact us page. Just
have your email address on all the pages.

everything else is in most cases overkill

